
Reddit Circle of Trust - Retroity
https://www.reddit.com/r/circleoftrust
======
crookshanked
Another one of Reddit's strange social experiments... seems most of the user-
base has no idea what is going on.

------
saputeweobo
I have a neat idea for a blockchain-based system. Does anybody want to help?

